# Estranged Women Seek Help From Ramoowalia!



## Archived_Member16 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Estranged women seek help from Ramoowalia* 
Aman Sood
Tribune News Service

Patiala, March 8
Gurmeet Kaur from Nabha, who was allegedly thrown out of her house by her husband and has been fighting for her rights for the past 11 years, has no reason to celebrate International Women’s Day today. 

Another girl Rajbir Kaur, who got married in 2009 in Samana, was allegedly thrown out of her in-laws house when her husband went to England and did not return. She is ever since fighting for her rights to live in her in-laws house. 

Numerous such women were present in Patiala today to meet and take up their issues with Lok Bhalai Party president BS Ramoowalia. The majority of the Punjab women came here to celebrate the Women’ Day in a unique way, discussing their problems and urging Ramoowalia to take up their matter for speedy justice. 

*Criticising the both the Congress and the ruling SAD-BJP government, Ramoowalia said over 50,000 Punjab girls were fighting for their rights after their greedy in-laws had turned them out of the house for dowry. “Their children have been kept by them and the girls have been told to return to their paternal house. In many cases, despite court orders, in-laws have refused to take them back,” he added.* 

Neetu Rani from Bharatgarh village said she was thrown out of the house with her five-year-old son, as her in-laws were demanding more dowry. “I have been going to police stations, but the police also does not bother to understand me on humanitarian grounds and now my in-laws are threatening me further to withdraw the complain or get ready for consequences,” she said. 

Blaming the justice delivery system, Ramoowalia said the politicians in the state were least bothered to act and raise the issue and ask the police to speed up such cases. “Instead they give lectures on women empowerment and release advertisements in newspapers. The real Women’s Day will be celebrated only when these women get justice and their legitimate right,” he added. 
*
Due to inordinate delays in justice and police attitude, despite numerous complaints, more than 8,000 Punjabi girls and women were forced into flesh trade across the world by unscrupulous travel agents, Ramoowalia claimed.*
*
source:* http://www.tribuneindia.com/2011/20110309/punjab.htm#12


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Estranged women seek help from Ramoowalia*

Ramowalia has his sights on the coming elections...he could jump ship anytime..depending on who offers him a seat first..Captain or Badal ?
THIS "estranged" subject is his niche "power base" to make news...no other subject is rasied more than this.....
This is not to say that this problem doesnt exist..it does..BUT the people of PUNJAB have to stop it....a thousand Ramoovalliahs cant do a thing. Paradigm Shift needed in Punjab Society vis a vis foriegn visa craze, foreign wife craze, grand life craze (on borrowed money) female foeticide craze, child marriage craze, land grab craze (NRI lands illegally occupied by own relatives), bride burning craze (greed for women money) drugs craze..and Last but not least..SANT BABA WISH FULFILLING CRAZE crowding deras !! Hard work has no equal.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Estranged women seek help from Ramoowalia*



> Ramowalia has his sights on the coming elections...he could jump ship  anytime..depending on who offers him a seat first..Captain or Badal ?
> THIS "estranged" subject is his niche "power base" to make news...no other subject is rasied more than this.....


Gyani Jarnail Singh ji, wow how come you understand such people so well!  Sentiments resoundingly shared here from Canada too.  These kind of sweet talking people used to be called "Mian Mithoo"!

Thanks.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Estranged women seek help from Ramoowalia*

Ambarsariah Ji...
They are still called Miiaan mitthoos.....because some things NEVER change !! he he
And to spot such is easy...long ago these used to be atteh vich loon..( slightly difficult to  make out...) BUT......NOW its LOON vich ATTA !!!


----------



## Navdeep88 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ugh, what do people get by throwing out their own daughter-in-laws and their grandkids? Where are they going to end up in old age, when there's no one to care for them? When they're the ones who are vulnerable?


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

The fact that it takes a certain Women's day is sad. It is like we people have made a provision once a year to take up women's issues. Ladies on the other hand should have special laws in case they are made to leave the husband's home. There should be a quick divorce if husband is not going to take her back, 2 years alimony and the ex-husband should have to pay enough money so that the woman can be remarried. Of course, most women would like to be taken back and that is a long battle which they probably lose in the end.


----------

